# Flood of 93



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a set of pictures of the '93 and the '13 floods in the St. Louis area.

http://www.stltoday.com/news/multimedia/then-and-now-flood-of-photos/html_0182c496-a9b2-58f5-8522-fa5c9792c45e.html

(Clicking on the picture switches from 1993 to 2013).

I live in that little green area in the top-center of the satellite picture, between the Illinois and Miss. Rivers. To the east, where all three rivers came together, the Mississippi was seven miles wide.

The Missouri river is the river on the bottom, coming in from the west.

It was a 180 mile drive to get across the Miss. river.

Low humidity day before yesterday was 58%, lowest in several weeks.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> the Mississippi was seven miles wide.


I am trying to picture in my head just how far 7 miles would be. hard to imagine.

Neat to be able to click on the picture and see the difference.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The darker blue line in the 93 picture is the actual river channels. While this year's flood lasted almost 10 weeks, the water levels stayed about 8 feet lower than 93. 8' feet is a *LOT* of water!

Ralph


----------

